# 3 Zylinder Radial Engine



## stefang (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi folks, 

as i don't have enough projects to work on, i started another one (hey, ho, lets go)...

A 3 Zylinder Radial Engine built after a plan published as a book here in Germany.

Here is a link to the finished engine of that guy, who designed the engine: 
http://home.online.no/~wtrotsch/de_engine/wt2123_3de.html

And here is my humble start so far:

The housings for the carburators (there will be three of them):






Pictures of making them:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/gehause1.jpg
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/gehause2.jpg

The rotary valves for the carburators:





Milling it:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/kuecken1.jpg

Here the nearly finished carburators:





The six rocker arms and their mounting:






The rocker arms are milled from silversteel (115CrV3) and heatblued (went a little dark...)

rocker arms and mountings put together:





Milling the rocker arms:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/kipphebel1.jpg

Small parts until now, not much to see...

Greetings
Stefan


----------



## gilessim (Feb 3, 2009)

That looks really cool so far!, tiny bits!

Giles


----------



## jimmybondi (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Stefan,

very nice work

awaiting for the first strokes 

Frank


----------



## steamer (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes very nice work indeed!

Who is the provider of the plans?  Do you have a picture of the finished engine?

Dave


----------



## esteam (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice work Stefan.

Erdem


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 9, 2009)

looks like high quality work, well done so far. The thing I like about the engines's designer is he is making use of the engine. It seems to fly well and sounds good so I look forward to seeing your build progress.


----------



## stefang (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, guys 

At the moment, there is a little pause, because I'm adapting a vertical milling head to my mill...

http://gtwr.de/wabeco1.jpg
http://gtwr.de/wabeco2.jpg
http://gtwr.de/wabeco4.jpg

but, i will continue building the engine soon 

Dave, the book with the plans can be bought via amazon germany:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/3881801324/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The book is german, and the plans metric 

There is everything described, even how to build a simple cam grinder.

But, if my engine will ever fire up, it will never do it's job in a modelplane...it needs just to run a few times, be loud and look cool in the cabinet 

Stefan


----------



## steamer (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link Stefan!

Nice looking engine! I am looking forward to this build!

Dave


----------



## stefang (Feb 17, 2009)

Slow progress...yesterday was a bit frustrating, made 9 (nine!?) parts for the trash bin...should have stopped after the first one, but i continued producing scrap...

Maybe today is a better day :

Stefan


----------



## Maryak (Feb 17, 2009)

Stefang,

Welcome to the club : Sometimes it's hard to know when to call it a day. 

I am sure today will be better - Hang in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Stefan,

I can relate......some days it's better to just shut off the lights and go to bed.....I can't give any advice on when to do that though?....... :

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to stray far, but that is a nice looking vertical head on the mill.....is that a Deckal?

Dave


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 17, 2009)

stefang  said:
			
		

> Slow progress...yesterday was a bit frustrating, made 9 (nine!?) parts for the trash bin...should have stopped after the first one, but i continued producing scrap...
> 
> Maybe today is a better day :
> 
> Stefan



After all my years as a experienced, superb and may I say, modest, model engineer(well 20 months really ;D) I must be fairly unique. You see I don't have a scrap bin. No I have a resize bin only. Its just that the bits of metal have yet to find there real purpose in life!

Your work is a stimulus to many I suspect, and does make you want to do better, or at least it does me.

I am interested in your Mill adaption. Have you, or thought of doing a thread on this work? MM


----------



## stefang (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you, good to hear, that I am not the only one, who screws sometimes everything up, that I touch....



> You see I don't have a scrap bin. No I have a resize bin only.



Yeah, i have also a resize bin, but in fact, there are cursed pieces of metal, that don't want to be resized, and these where cursed. Definitely.

...

just joking 

No, Dave, sadly not a Deckel, they cost an incredible amount of money. This is a milling head of a small benchtop milling machine from a german manufacturer, called Wabeco. 
Their machines look like this:
http://www.mobasi.com/bilder/fraesmaschinen/wabeco/wabeco.jpg

But i will do a seperate thread for the milling head.

Stefan


----------



## steamer (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Stefan.

I have a like for really cool mills....I like some of the european ones especially...


----------



## pioneer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Stefan,
       Nice work on the carbs and rockers, I an making the same engine, started it about 5 years ago, then we moved house and I did not have a workshop for a time. Back on it now, only the carbs, inlet pipes and exhaust pipes to make. I have a couple of photos of the engine but have not sorted out how to post them. I look forward to following your build very much, hope all goes well with it.
Regards, Bryan.


----------



## stefang (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahoi,

Nice looking engine, Bryan, you should really make a thread for it 

Today, i started on the cylinderheads:






next i need to mill the cooling fins and the guide for the mountings of the rocker arms.

but first i go sleeping 

Stefan


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 22, 2009)

High quality work Stefan, well done. :bow: :bow:


----------



## stefang (Feb 22, 2009)

Continuing with the cylinder heads...milling cooling fins, now the cylinder heads start to look like engine parts:






Milling the cooling fins on the 	circumference:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/zylinderkopf3.jpg

Milling the cooling fins on top of the zylinder heads:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/zylinderkopf4.jpg

Stefan


----------



## steamer (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks Great Stefan!

Are the valves mounted in cages?

Dave


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 22, 2009)

stefan you are making some very nice pieces, and thanks for taking us along for the build :bow:

chuck


----------



## Maryak (Feb 23, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I am sure today will be better - Hang in there



It sure has gotten better - Congratulations :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stefang (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, i think i had a few better days now 



> ...and thanks for taking us along for the build


No problem, i like build reports with many pictures very much, so i take a lot of pictures by myself, when i build something 

Today, I started on the main con rod:

The rough stock mounted on the rotary table, drilled and reamed:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/hauptpleul1.jpg

Plunge cutting the big radius:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/hauptpleul2.jpg

Cutting the lower radius:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/hauptpleul3.jpg

The roughed out main con rod:





Stefan


----------



## stefang (Feb 26, 2009)

And another update, main con rod and crank bearing finished:






I hope, my aluminum stock, I ordered, will arrive tomorrow 

Stefan


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 26, 2009)

stefang  said:
			
		

> I hope, my aluminum stock, I ordered, will arrive tomorrow



I hope your aluminum shows up tomorrow too!

Awesome work!!


----------



## gilessim (Feb 26, 2009)

That really is fantastic work there Stefan ,thanks for showing us your methods!

Giles


----------



## cfellows (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice work, Stefan!

Chuck


----------



## steamer (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking great Stefan!

I like that master link!

I'm sorry, but you NEED to fly this engine.....really you do 

Even if only once!

Dave


----------



## stefang (Feb 27, 2009)

Back home from work, there was a packet in front of my door:






*runs into his shop*

Stefan


----------



## Metal Mickey (Feb 27, 2009)

Go Stefan Go!!!


----------



## joeby (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, always great when you get home to find a surprise. 
So......., what are you gonna do with the aluminum and stuff next to it? :big:

Kevin


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2009)

If your going to playing with the items on the left....go easy with the stuff on the right.... ;D

Dave


----------



## ksouers (Feb 28, 2009)

I love it when people drop beer at my door  ;D

The metal is good too...

Kevin


----------



## stefang (Mar 8, 2009)

Back again,

I feel a bit foolish, as i wasted most of the aluminum i ordered...but i managed to finish (almost...) the cooling jackets for the zylinders:






They started live as blanks with 65mm diameter





Turned down to length and bored out:





Made a mandrel to perform the jobs on the outer diameter:










Milling the contour of the flange:





Stefan


----------



## Maryak (Mar 8, 2009)

Stefang,

It looks superb from here - not in the least bit foolish. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice Thm:

chuck


----------



## steamer (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks very well done indeed!

Nice work!

Dave
 :bow:


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 10, 2009)

Superb work :bow: :bow: :bow: I only ever 'resize' my materials..........waiting in a box for a future use.....


----------



## stefang (Mar 18, 2009)

Arr, nearly finished the engine housing:






Boring the cylinder ports:





Drilling the mounting holes using a template:





This is the 4. attempt in building the housing, the other three went into my resize bin (i'm learning  )

Stefan


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks Great, Excellent work!


----------



## rake60 (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful craftsmanship!

Rick


----------



## stefang (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you 

I want you to know, that your comments are motivating me really to step on in this build :bow:

In the next time, there will be a bit of a project stop (a bit can be done on the weekends...), as i have to serve my military service in the german army beginning in April the first, ending January 2010... :

Stefan


----------



## stefang (Mar 21, 2009)

Drilling the camshaft bearing plate:







Milling the flats:





Nearly finished bearing plate and back cover plate:











Stefan


----------



## Bill (Mar 21, 2009)

Stefang,

Your engine sure is looking GOOD! 

Bill


----------



## Paolo (Mar 21, 2009)

It will be a masterpiece...!!!
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Mar 22, 2009)

looking Great!

Best of Luck with your stay in the Service!

Dave.


----------



## stefang (Jul 7, 2009)

Back after a long time 

On the last few weekends i had opportunity to finish a few important parts oft the engine:

Crankshaft:
Roughed out the bearing-side:




Material is 42CrMo4, a really tough steel, without carbide tooling, maching wouldnt have finished until now ;D

A few chips:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/kurbelwelle1.jpg

Then everything, that didnt look like a crankshaft was sawed or milled away:





Turning the Crankpin





:
The crankshaft is hold down in a eccentric drilled piece of aluminum stock

Milling the contour on the counterweight:




(Using the tilting table of my mill)

The finished crankshaft:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/kurbelwelle7.jpg

Prop Driver:
Without the knurling its just a simple job on the lathe, no photos here...

Milling the knurling:





The prop driver was glued to a piece of aluminum, which was, with the help of a vise, mounted on the round table. The table of the milling machine was swiveled by 45° and tilted back by 10°.
Close up picture:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/mitnehmer1.jpg

The finished prop driver on the crankshaft:
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/kurbelwelle8.jpg

Last thing finished were the cylinder liners:
A lenght of steel was drilled and bored
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/laufbuchse1.jpg

Then honed...
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/laufbuchse3.jpg
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/laufbuchse2.jpg

To machine the outer contour of the liners, they were chucked on a excactly fitting mandrel.

Afterwards they were heat-shrinkfitted into the cylinders.
http://gtwr.de/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/laufbuchse4.jpg

And again a mockup picture...





greetings,
Stefan


----------



## ariz (Jul 7, 2009)

stefang
when you started the construction of this engine I didn't know HMEM

the revival of this thread today was a beautiful surprise for me
please, accept my compliments now!

very very beautiful work, great looking engine :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## steamer (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh that is coming along nicely!

Welcome back!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi stefang
Finally back to Us!!! :big: :big:
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## d-m (Jul 9, 2009)

Thm:


----------



## Florian (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Stefan

Just one question: 
Why don't you hone the cylinder liners after fitting them into the cylinders? 
I would do it that way because you maybe have a slight deformation when fitting the liners into the cylinders. 
Actually I would even bore them after press or heat fitting them to the cylinders and then hone. 

Florian


----------

